# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kërkoj ndihmë për këngët e vjedhura shqipe!

## Nice_Boy

Te Ftuar ne nje tv te te maqedonis ne kanalin e tret ne gjuhen shqipe , antaret e rok grupit te njohut Tetovar '' ELITA 5 ''  mohuan ate qe eshte thene ne nje edicion te emisionit ''FIKS FARE '' se njere prej kengeve te tyre mke te ndegjuar. '' E Urrej Shiun '' eshte vjedh nga nje Kenge RUMUNE.
Ne Emision ishin te Pranishem Vokalisti i Grupit , Arif Zymberi dhe Kompoizitori dhe lideri i bendit NEXHAT MUJOVI ( VIRUSI ) .
Nje pyetje qe ja ben per mes nje Telefonate te nje emisioni te drejt per drejt

VIRUSI I Shqetesuar Pergjigjet: Shum mire qe u parashtrua kjo pyetje dhe dua te them se nuk ka te vertet asgje aty . Une nuk e kam percjell At rogram dhe nuk e di mire se cfar eshte thene . Per te jam njoftuar nga Shoket e mi Mendoj se eshte dashur te shihet koha kur eshte Realizu Kenga jon. te cilen thuhet se kemi Kopjua

Vokalisti i grupitArifi Shtoi;'' Nuk di pse njerzit mendojn se ne patjeter duhet te vjedhim prej te tjerve , nuk iu bie nder mendte mendojn . SE EDHE TE TJERET KOPJOJN PREJ MUZIKES SHQIPTARE .

''E Urrej Shiun'' ishte nje nder kenget e reja qe u perfhshin ne albumin e tyre te fundit. i cili ishte me shum nje permbledhje te hiteve te tyre te mehershme. Kenga NJE FJAL eshte nje prej hiteve me te mdha te Grupit dhe te gjith Historise se Rokut Shqiptar . Ajo dominoi nje koh te gjat ne RadioStacionet tona para me se tre Viteve , kur u editua edhe Albumi i cekur . Ata , tanime kan perfunduar Albumin e tyre te ri rreth te cilit do te mundohemi te ju sjellim ndonj Intervist Sa me Eskluzive.

----------


## sweet_babe

hahahhah....degjoni kengen "Moj Kasolle" te Mr.Elvis edhe atehere do qeshim mire. Kenget shqipe sjane asnje gje vecse te kopjuara. Ajo *Madonna Shiptare*
e ka tepruar fare njehere. Me vertet lan name per zotin....  :pa dhembe:

----------


## dodoni

Muzika është art dhe arti është shkencë, e sikur edhe në çdo shkencë tjetër edhe muzikantët marrin nga njëri-tjetri. 

E di që kënga Dadushe e Afrim Muçiqi është vjedhur e tëra, pa u ndryshuar aspak dhe i është servirur dëgjuesit serb, para disa vitesh. Pastaj kënga Ushtrinë time do ta bëj e Adelinës, pastaj kënga Lulëkuqja e Gjakovës e Maqellarës, një këngë e Eneida Tarifës tani së fundi e shumë tjera janë përkthyer në serbisht, pa ndryshuar aspak melodinë, dhe kanë qenë hite me muaj të tërë. 
Pastaj di që kënga Baresha e Pagarushës është përkthyer në greqisht dhe ka qenë hit me muaj të tërë atje. 
Ka shumë vjedhje nga njëri-tjetri në muzikë e në art por unë mendoj se muzika popullore shqiptare është muzika më e mirë në botë sepse jemi kombi më i vjetër në botë, ashtu sikur edhe vallet, veshjet kombëtare etj.

Përshëndetje

----------


## StormAngel

Nje nga kualitetet qe me shume respektoj tek Elita 5 eshte origjinaliteti qe kane,dmth une garantoj qe nuk kane kenge te vjedhur nga askush po jane ate dhe vetem ata kreatoret e teksteve (sa i perket muzikes ndoshta edhe jo),keshtu qe bien ne uje teza se e urrej shiun eshte  e vjedhur nga kenge rumune ose te tilla,sidomos Elita 5 nuk e ben kete,dhe tek e fundit,edhe nese vendosin te huazojne kenge,do e bejne kete nga grupe te medha boterore e jo nga grupe rumune. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Doktorr Sakica

ali g ne shown e ti "da ali g show", shume e shikuar ne angli, perdor kengen "azem bejta" nga ilir shaqiri...

----------


## Kumanovarja

Kengtaret nga kosova e vjedhin muziken me shume gjitha kenget e vjetra popullore i kan 

bere mix ...askush si kopjon shqiptaret   ....vertem muziken popullore kemi dhe jugu ka 

muzike te veqant dhe te bukur  kurse veriu  i ngjason turkes...rrofte kenga popullore dhe e lete tjerat 0+0=0

----------


## Fotzenland

Eshte e vertete qe te huajt kopjojne nga ne. 
Psh nje dite po degjoja Deep Purple dhe nje kenge mu duk shume e ngjashme thuajse identike me Elita 5. 

Nuk thone kot, notat vetem 7 jane, por hajdute ka shume.

----------


## StormAngel

> Eshte e vertete qe te huajt kopjojne nga ne. 
> Psh nje dite po degjoja Deep Purple dhe nje kenge mu duk shume e ngjashme thuajse identike me Elita 5. 
> 
> Nuk thone kot, notat vetem 7 jane, por hajdute ka shume.


  :pa dhembe:  
lol
Ky koment e meriton cdo reputacion qe eshte ne kete forum.
Hallall

----------


## univeritas

Kenga "Balade per Jakup Ferrin" e "Djemte e Detit" eshte kopjuar nga nje "artist" i huaj. Nuk di te them me teper, vecse e kam degjuar vite me pare ne nje Rock Cafè ne Stamboll te njejten muzike, identike, por me nje tekst ne anglisht. Kjo eshte bere pa te drejten e autorit, pasi vete Genti Demaliaj nuk ishte ne dijeni te faktit. Me vjen keq qe nuk kam asnje argument vec deshmise sime dhe te nje grupi miqsh!

Nderkohe eshte e mireditur qe ajo muzike eshte epike shqiptare dhe motivet jane patjeter familjare per veshet e kujtdo qe e degjon, qofte edhe per here te pare. Do te ishte shume interesante nese dikush do te arrinte ta shtinte ne dore versionin e kopjuar te kenges.

"Djemte e Detit" se shpejti dalkan me nje album te ri, qe si per ironi te asaj qe permenda me siper titullohet "Epika". Do te jete valle edhe ky album ne lartesine e te parit dhe te vetmit!? Emrat e perfshire ne te, te bejne te mendosh se po. Le te shpresojme se edhe ky album i shumepritur do te jete tundues per ndonje tjeter "artist" te huaj! :buzeqeshje: 

Suksese!

----------


## Zevzeku

Cdokush qe ka mundesi,ju lutem te me ndihmoje per cdo kenge qe eshte vjedhur nga kengetaret shqiptare dhe nga kengetaret e huaj prej shqiptareve.
Do te cmoja shume sikur te me mundesoje dikush te di per 5 kenget e Adelina Ismajlit kush i ka kenduar para apo pas saj dhe ku mund ti gjej.
Jane kenget:
1)Amaneti
2)Oh po po
3)Shoki jem
4)Ushtrine time do ta bej
5)Qe 1 vjet e 7 dite...
Kush ka fakte ju lutem shkruani.

Gjithashtu edhe per kengetare tjere.

----------


## Davius

Kenget e *West Side Familly - Hou cike cike,* e kam degjaur ne versionin serb, tash s'dije, e kane vjedhur serbet apo ne prej tyre.

Ndersa, kenge tjera te vjedhura kam plot, si ne versionet origjinale qe jane te kenduara, si te perkthyera neper gjuhe te ndryshme te Ballkanit...

PS:
Une dikur, kur punoja diku, pata nje projekt per piraterine dhe u njoha shume afer me keto gjera te pista qe ndjekin tingullin shqip.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Zevzeku

Kam hallin e sllaveve qe vjedhin kenget dhe vallet shqipe une.Sa keq qe nuk kemi me nje seksion piraterie  :i ngrysur: 
Kjo do na kushtoje shtrenjte sepse tashme nuk dihet kush nga kush po vjedh.Edhe kur vjedhin te tjeret nga shqiptaret,u mvishet shqiptareve qe jane hajna! Fale disa te mjereve qe nisen te vjedhin nga bullgaret,romet,serbet,greket,etj.
Ne nuk ia dijme vleren vetes.Bah!

----------


## dodoni

Kangen "Ushtrime time do ta bej" te Adelines e ka vjedhur dhe perkthyer ne serbisht, kengetarja serbe Mira Shkoriq, keshtu kam lexuar une. 

Kenge tjera qe i kam degjuar rastesisht ne serbisht, por qe nuk e di kush i kendonte, jane: Dadushja e Afrim Muciqit, Lulkuqja e Gjakoves e Haxhi Maqellares, etj. qe tani nuk me kujtohen.

----------


## dibrani2006

Me se e vertete dikush thote se vetem Shqipetaret vjedhin, une nuk jam shum dakort po te shohish kenget e huaja edhe shume ne anglisht dhe ne gjuhe te tjera musika me duket Shqipe, mire tha zevzeku ne nuk ja dime vleren,nuk i mbrojme kenget tona e mbani mend kur Makell xheksoni e kishte te vjedhur kengen prej kengetarit italian ALBANO dhe i kushtoi shtrejnt.

----------


## eagle2006

Si duket ne shqiptaret e nencmojme vehten, duke menduar qe gjithmone ne jemi ata qe vjedhin nga te tjeret. Shpesh harrojme ne vlerat tona artistike muzikore. Prandaj, nuk duhet prejudikuar gjerat. Cdo rast eshte rast ne vehte. Adelina pergjigjet ne Top RTK interviste se kenget e saja jane vjedhur nga te huajt. 

Me poshte eshte lidhja tek te videoja ne fjale:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Oo8ibBOaZ4

----------


## Zevzeku

Megjithëse e cenzuruar dhe anashkaluar nga mediumet,duke mos harruar dhe "fushatat" agresive qe bëhen nga njerëz te caktuar te gazetave por dhe internetit për qellime personale dhe tendenca te pandershme ndaj Adelina Ismailit,ajo shumë e qete dhe e buzeqeshur arrin qe ti demantoje me fakte të gjitha padejtesite qe i bëhen.Me punën e saj qe shpërthen si një vullkan,nëpërmjet te cilit deshmohet se arti shqiptar është me i begatshmi ne rajonin ballkanas por edhe rrezikon kulturat e varfëra te popujve qe na rrethojne dhe gllaberitin kulturën tonë.
Adelina nuk flet vetëm për vete.Arsyeton te gjithë artistet shqiptar dhe artin tonë.E madhe është.

----------


## eagle2006

Per mendimin tim, Adelina eshte mbretereshe e pop muzikes shqiptare. Apo me mire, pionere e skenes moderne shqiptare. Qysh thote populli: "hallall i qofte atij te parit". Edhe pse shume e pane Adelines si ekstravagante apo e pahijshme ne skene, realiteti tregon se ajo hapi dyert e para dhe e liroj shpirtin tone muzikor qe te mund te jete me kreativ ne vitet qe do te pasojne. Dhe pas vie nje gjenerate e tere e re e krijueseve briliant qe duket se jane duke e ngritur standardin e muzikes shqiptare  ne nje nivel boteror. Tash se fundit, kur pashe video klipin e Leonora Poloskes - Do Te digjesh, une me te vertete u dogja ne ate ritem muzikor qe thjesht mendoj se eshte nje briliance e muzikes sone shqiptare. Shpresoj, qe te kete sa me pak kopjime nga ne, e fakti qe kenget tona kopjohen nga te tjeret, tregon se muzika shqiptare ka filluar ta pushtoj boten.

----------


## Ermelita

Ka shume kengetare shqiptare qe kultivojne muzike te bastarduar dhe qe parodizojne kenget e huaja por edhe anasjelltas:artiste tjere qe pa skrupuj i vjedhin kenget tona.
Per nje nga kenget e shumta qe une kam degjuar se eshte vjedhur nga repertoari shiptar eshte kenga e grupit Elita 5 "E urrej shiun" per te cilen thuhet se eshte grabitur nga nje rumun.
Di edhe per shume vepra tjera muziklore por qe tani nuk po levrijne ne kujtesen time.

----------


## Filloreta1

> Cdokush qe ka mundesi,ju lutem te me ndihmoje per cdo kenge qe eshte vjedhur nga kengetaret shqiptare dhe nga kengetaret e huaj prej shqiptareve.
> Do te cmoja shume sikur te me mundesoje dikush te di per 5 kenget e Adelina Ismajlit kush i ka kenduar para apo pas saj dhe ku mund ti gjej.
> Jane kenget:
> 1)Amaneti
> 2)Oh po po
> 3)Shoki jem
> 4)Ushtrine time do ta bej
> 5)Qe 1 vjet e 7 dite...
> Kush ka fakte ju lutem shkruani.
> ...


Tung, une kam njohuri per kengen Shoki jem te Adelina Ismajlit, e cila ne emisionin Top Rtk ne Televizionin e Kosoves deklaroi se kete kenge ia kishte vjedhur kengetarja serbe Ceca Razhnjatoviq.
Por, ne fakt kjo nuk eshte e vertete.
Adelina ka marre melodine e kenges se Ceces.
Nese doni ta vertetoni kete, kerkoni ne internet kengen
"Nevaljaja" te Ceces
Kenge e cila eshte edituar ne vitin 1995, kurse Adelina e ka publikuar ne vitin 2003

----------


## Zevzeku

Ok Filloreta.Paske vetem nje postim deri tash dhe ai qenka i pasakte,mu te Adelina! Amon,a ka mundesi dikush i gjinise femerore te flase pa xhelozi ne temat e Adelines?! Bah,u gezova qe gjeta dicka dhe gjeta nje te pavertete! Adelina asnjehere nuk tha qe Ceca Razhnatoviq ka vjedhur nga ajo,kete inqizim e kam pare mu ne internet dhje kjo fjali qe permend ti NUK EKZISTON.Dhe e dyta: Nese me gjen ti mua nje akord apo nje fjale tek kenga Shoku im te vjedhur nga Ceca,une te betohem qe ky fakt do te publikohet shume me gjere.Por ju lutem shkruani me fakte,mos u rexhistroni enkas per xhelozi apo shkak tjeter subjektiv,dhe mos u tallni me nje forum qe e konsideroj serioz.
Fillorete,mos e perqesh kot,ate qe nuk e mberrin dot...
Dreq o pune,sa mendova qe qenka zbuuar dicka e re!

----------

